# Kevin "Superkick" McClinton



## IcemanSK

He ran Superkick Gym, a full contact kickbocking gym in Maywood, IL. He died at 42 of a brain tumor in June of 1999. He was a great trainer, a great friend, & a really funny guy. My screen name here is the ringname he gave me, & SK for Superkick. I miss him every day.


----------



## Lisa

. :asian:

Sorry for your loss, he sounds like a wonderful person.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

.


----------



## IcemanSK

Thanks all. I had been his student for 5 years before he died. I was one of a few students who really never knew him as a completely healthy man. I was in the hospital room when he died. 

Every year(this year on Nov 15th) his old students get together for dinner & share old stories. He impacted a lot of folks. His students are now police officers, attorneys, pro fighters, ministers & doctors. He had teens read novels over the summer as part of their class responsibility so "there brains won't rot". They were usually the books popular movies were based on.

I help run a martial arts program at the community center where I work. I often help kids w/ there homework, then teach them karate an hour afterward. I often think, if he could do it, I can, too.


----------



## Guro Harold

.


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------



## terryl965

.:asian:


----------



## Hail Lord DooM

I grew up in Maywood and Bellwood. I lived on 11th street in Maywood , right down the street from Waterworks park, which is across the street from a place where I used to go after school to learn martial arts. There was a boxing ring on the first floor, trainer was Judo...I just found out that my teacher passed in 1999. I never knew that I was trained by a true champion. At age 38...,my life has been changed forever. Garfield elementary school is on 9th. There used to be a store called TP's down the street and a Tastee Freeze on 12th or 13th that barely ever stayed open because the neighborhood was so bad.


----------



## jvlepkowicz

IcemanSK,

I attended his kickboxing class in 1982 for a year.  I remember how funny he was and how he was very passionate in the art.  How he enjoyed listening to Phil Collins and Genesis while we jump roped.  I think back at those times when I jump rope now. I am really sorry for him leaving so early!  He was a great man!!!  He helped so many people by become a great mentor!!


----------



## Vei Di Xon

Hello IcemanSK and Hail Lord Doom,

Do any of you know if, when, and where the guys from our gym get together. I used to go to the gym in Maywood near the playground back in 1985-1987, and afterwards, I would still see him every now and then. I was speaking with Kenny Ni..., but he say that he does not hear from hardly anyone anymore. I prefer not to post my real name here, but if this site has a way to PM someone, I can tell you who I am. I am especially trying to find the test book that Kevin made that we would have to pass. Does anyone ever hear from Reggie or Jason? Photo "Jason "Quiet Riot"Robinson, Kevin "Superkick" McClinton, & Reggie "The Boss" Givan taken June 1996. In the 20 years Kevin ran Superkick Gym he only awarded 3 black belts. The guys on either side of him are 2 of the three. Both won world kickboxing titles." in the album "Superkick Gym" by IcemanSK


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Vei Di Xon said:


> Hello IcemanSK and Hail Lord Doom,
> 
> Do any of you know if, when, and where the guys from our gym get together. I used to go to the gym in Maywood near the playground back in 1985-1987, and afterwards, I would still see him every now and then. I was speaking with Kenny Ni..., but he say that he does not hear from hardly anyone anymore. I prefer not to post my real name here, but if this site has a way to PM someone, I can tell you who I am. I am especially trying to find the test book that Kevin made that we would have to pass. Does anyone ever hear from Reggie or Jason? Photo "Jason "Quiet Riot"Robinson, Kevin "Superkick" McClinton, & Reggie "The Boss" Givan taken June 1996. In the 20 years Kevin ran Superkick Gym he only awarded 3 black belts. The guys on either side of him are 2 of the three. Both won world kickboxing titles." in the album "Superkick Gym" by IcemanSK


To PM someone, click on their name in blue on the left, and when the black box appears, click "start a conversation"


----------

